# I.D. complete MODS PLEASE CLOSE



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sorry for the crappy pics but i thought i would through themin n e ways.(still trying to get a good pic).


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Move to Id forum


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

possibly a compressus or irritan i dont think rhom but it a possiblity to


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Rhom


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i think its a black peruvian rhom


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to ID forum.

I would say rhom also.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys,looks like rhom it is!!!


----------



## mblaze420 (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks alot like what my rhom looked like when i got him. Brings back some memories.







Mines only about a year and a half old.

















​


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a gold diamond rhom to me...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> Looks like a gold diamond rhom to me...


Thanks for the response there Steve!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Compressus, Compressus shaped head, and bar markings, thats my guess....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Compressus, Compressus shaped head, and bar markings, thats my guess....


kinda what I thoughtbut yeah obviously I wasnt sure though!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Compressus, Compressus shaped head, and bar markings, thats my guess....


kinda what I thoughtbut yeah obviously I wasnt sure though!!
[/quote]
Are there bars? I dont really see any. Also, how big is the fish?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

He's right on the 5-6 inch mark.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here are pics of gold diamond rhoms for comparison...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Are there bars? I dont really see any. Also, how big is the fish?


yeah I see several bar markings to me, not as long and deep as some specimans, apears they dont go below the lateral line. From what i can tell in the pictures, thats my best guess.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You could be right. I was thinking the fish was smaller. Im on a laptop so my screen might not be a clear.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Eyes are clear, how can it be a compressus? I do agree about the bars tho as I can see them myself.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i dont know if it is the pics or what,but i have owned several gdr and this guy looks nothing like one to tell you the truth.thats why i am thinking comp.i will try to acuire some better pics though.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Eyes are clear, how can it be a compressus? I do agree about the bars tho as I can see them myself.


YEah compressus orbit colors can vary, I verified this with Frank along time ago, he even reviewed a video of two compressus side by side for me I taped, one had very clear eye orbit, for a while and turned a light red, the other eye orbit was different color, but they can vary from speciman to speciman.

On this fish this is just my personal guess guys I could be wrong.

One of my compressus had less bar type markings then I can see on this fish, and I went up and down with Frank how atleast one of my two fish was not compresses :laugh: thats what lead to me sending him a tape. Needless to say the one with hardly any bar markings and no red eye orbit died after I had him for 1.5 years. The fish was sent to Frank and defenitely was compressus teeth were inspected and Im sure Frank looked at some other things. Fish may have ended up in ORegan state university, Dont remember what Frank did with him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for that clarification mas.Good info indeed there guy!!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

my altuvei's eyes lose the orangeness sometimes, like when he's been passed out and you turn on the lights. he sorta resembles my fish from your pics.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

isnt a gdr for shur woudent he have red eyes???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> my altuvei's eyes lose the orangeness sometimes, like when he's been passed out and you turn on the lights. he sorta resembles my fish from your pics.


Show me a pic please if you have one,and yeah that would be nice but I highly doubt it unfortunatly!!!!! :cheers:And just clear up one thing,this guys eyes are always that way if that helps at all.No fading in and out.Not very active yet,but that could be because i have had him in a holding tank for awhile now!!!!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

compressus


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

if the spotting is bars... i would have to say altuvie, as i dont see any spotting past the lateral line


----------



## mblaze420 (Jan 9, 2006)

my rhoms eyes werent red untill he was 8 inches.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> if the spotting is bars... i would have to say altuvie, as i dont see any spotting past the lateral line


Looks like i am going to have to check into this some more.Thanks for the replies so far,it is greatly appreciated guys!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> Here are pics of gold diamond rhoms for comparison...


the last pic is my fishy







im so proud to see him used as a compairson

not my picture, its the last owners but he is now in my tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got some better pics of him today!!!!I will post them when I get home from work.Thanks ak


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sorry for the shitty pics!!!but here they are


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gold diamond rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn,not another one


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ya i would have to say rhom on that one...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> ya i would have to say rhom on that one...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what were you hoping for it to be?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

something from the compressus family!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

n e more guesses there guys!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

cant take no for an answer eh LOL its a rhom man....... gold diamond rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> cant take no for an answer eh LOL its a rhom man....... gold diamond rhom


THATS RIGHT







Dont want another one.Just going to sell it then!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pm frank if you want a final 90%-100% answer


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> pm frank if you want a final 90%-100% answer


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

since you cant take my word for it LOL


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm not so sure that's a rhom. Eye placement looks different.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pat said:


> I'm not so sure that's a rhom. Eye placement looks different.


You da man pat!!!!!!!n e guesses then there guy?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Yesterday, 05:21 PM
> pm frank if you want a final 90%-100% answer


I don't like to "guess" on fish that are poorly photographed. Sorry. Please try and get a photo where the fish is not out of focus.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Yesterday, 05:21 PM
> > pm frank if you want a final 90%-100% answer
> 
> 
> I don't like to "guess" on fish that are poorly photographed. Sorry. Please try and get a photo where the fish is not out of focus.


Will do there sir







I was in a hurry!!!It will have to be tomarrow though!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ID COMLETE PLEASE CLOSE OR DELETE,THANKS AK


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

did you settle for gold diamond rhom ID?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> did you settle for gold diamond rhom ID?


Nope i got a resonse from frank stating that without the origin of the fish it is strctly a guess and he said he would have to say a compressus







Not a gdr,which i did not think so in the first place because i have owned several of them and this guy looks totally different.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

AK:

It would be helpful to members here if you would post the photo of the fish you sent me via PM. This way they can see why I suspect the fish is S. compressus. It is a much clearer image than the ones you posted here in the beginning.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah because the latest pics you posted it looks like it has spots only and none of them look to be baring.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> AK:
> 
> It would be helpful to members here if you would post the photo of the fish you sent me via PM. This way they can see why I suspect the fish is S. compressus. It is a much clearer image than the ones you posted here in the beginning.


Will do sir









Here is the pics that frank looked at!!!!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Beautiful S. compressus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Much nicer picture for ID!

Closed.


----------

